# New Stone Completed



## JohnnyAppleseed (Apr 8, 2009)

Just wrapped this one up, still need to add rusted iron bands and bolts to the break area and some moss....


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Amazing work, you even do the back side of the stone. How did you get that effect on the back of raw stone under the finished work?


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Apr 8, 2009)

Bone dancer, thanks. And the look of the raw stone was achieved by setting my dremel at 1/4 depth, using a cutting bit and creating the outline of the area to expose. Then I zig-zagged and criss-crossed all over the area within those lines. Then with shop vac turned on and hose in hand, I popped each nugget off with my other hand and the vac took it away (less mess) and that was the end result.


----------



## shar (Jun 19, 2010)

Very nice! Love the F. Crickey never gave the back of stones a second thought. Back to work!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

JohnnyAppleseed said:


> Bone dancer, thanks. And the look of the raw stone was achieved by setting my dremel at 1/4 depth, using a cutting bit and creating the outline of the area to expose. Then I zig-zagged and criss-crossed all over the area within those lines. Then with shop vac turned on and hose in hand, I popped each nugget off with my other hand and the vac took it away (less mess) and that was the end result.


HEH! I love that technique! Jaybo would much rather be working with YOU in the garage rather than my pink snowstorm all over the floor... sweet!

PS - You already know I love the stone, and the back just knocks my socks off JA!


----------



## Dark Star (Nov 6, 2007)

Yeah the back is amazing Johnny....would I expect anything less?


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

Very nice! I'm just not disciplined enough to do the backs.. Strong work!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Excellent! I too am not motivated to make the backs look good. This rocks!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Very nice work JA!


----------



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

incredible work, love it !


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

beautiful!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Unique look and nice paint job on this one. Having a finished back adds to the realism - and you just know someone is going to walk behind it to have a look


----------



## The Pod (Sep 15, 2009)

Nice work JA. Like the idea that you also did the back of the stone.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Beautiful work!!


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

What about the bottom of the stone? Did you think of that? Ha! I bet not! 

Now, quit slacking and turn two!


LOL! Looks great JA!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Awesome work, I too love the fact that you take the extra time to do the back of the stone as well. I really need to learn some patience.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

i love the epitah! great stone and i love all the details on it!


----------



## RavenLunatic (Jan 3, 2006)

great job


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks for all the positive comments guys....you know the back was only thought about after I watched a video from Terra on tombstones....she gave me the idea and I ran with it a bit. The technique is simple and I was very happy with the result and now I will work all the sides (no bottoms Jaybo). 

And you know Roxy, you hit the nail on the head...lot's of folks have looked or walked behind to see the stones and now I have given them something a little unexpected to see!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Amazing work. Great detail and I also have never thought of putting details on the back of a stone.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

I really like the way you did the aging. Good looking stone.


----------

